# Corsair Wing Folding



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2010)

Works now! Very interesting Gary. I wonder what the repair bill came to?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool Gary! Interesting to see.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmmm, question.

With wings folded, can one wing only be lowered for maintenance?


----------

